# Custom Rod Builders Wanted



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Would anyone be willing to donate a custom rod to raffle off at the Spring Kick Off Party. All monies will go to Chandler. If you are not familiar with Chandler he is an 11 year old boy who is fighting cancer. If interested shoot me a pm and we can talk about the deatils. Check out the link below.

Thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I will donate one. I will PM you and e can make the arrangements!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang!! If I was home I would build one for you for sure...Sorry I can't help


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know someone can throw another rod together in about 48 hrsoke!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *devildog83 (3/11/2010)*I know someone can throw another rod together in about 48 hrsoke!


Come'on with it. Give me a call if you need anything.


----------

